# Game-Changing Trailcam



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thought this was worth sharing. Cuddeback is offering trailcams that will allow a user to check them all from one camera site. So, instead of the expensive wireless types that need the user to pay for monthly service, only one camera has to be checked. From there, it can access the rest of the cameras being employed.

Don't know the cost of the system, but this is a major breakthrough in technology. Just wish I could find a camera that doesn't melt down in some way before I get my money's worth.

Here's the link:

http://thinkingafield.org/2017/06/cuddeback-offers-remote-access-cuddelink.html


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Interesting concept. I like how they completely downplayed the cellularization of game cams as not being a significant change in game cam technology, but then promote their system as being significant.

So, Cuddleback, some of the most expensive game cameras out there, is promoting a less expensive alternative.

The concept sounds pretty good, particularly if you are in an area without cellular where cell cams would not work. Of course, you won't be buying just a camera but a camera system. Each cam is going to need to be on solar because it is going to take a lot of power for the cameras to be talking to each other and fowarding images down the line to the 'home' camera.

This won't be an inexpensive system.


----------

